# My Hatchling enclosure



## MichiLove (Aug 18, 2012)

Just thought i would show some pics of the indoor enclosure i made for my new baby. I know it was helpful to me being able to see what others have made and used for their little guys homes, so i'm sharing mine. (it's 4ft long 2ft wide and 2 ft tall)( cost under $50) and i have since removed the coil light.


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 19, 2012)

I like the mossy hide!! Looks comfy.


----------



## blafiriravt (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome! 8)


----------



## Tom (Aug 19, 2012)

That's cool. Still needs a water dish. I like the terra cotta plant saucers sunken down level with the soil. Your bulbs need to point straight down, and let me tell you, do NOT rely on those clamps to hold your lights in place. They will eventually fail and pose a serious fire hazard or burn risk. Last tip, I see your stick-on thermometer, but you still need a thermometer with a remote probe and a temp gun. You need to know temps all over your enclosure not just in that one spot on the wall.


----------



## MichiLove (Aug 19, 2012)

Tom said:


> That's cool. Still needs a water dish. I like the terra cotta plant saucers sunken down level with the soil. Your bulbs need to point straight down, and let me tell you, do NOT rely on those clamps to hold your lights in place. They will eventually fail and pose a serious fire hazard or burn risk. Last tip, I see your stick-on thermometer, but you still need a thermometer with a remote probe and a temp gun. You need to know temps all over your enclosure not just in that one spot on the wall.



Oh okay, yeah I was just moving that one around the enclosure. I haven't heard about a temp gun or probe. Thank you for your help! 

-Kristen


----------



## wellington (Aug 19, 2012)

If you don't have one already, you should also have a humidity gauge of some sort. Not sure how old your sulcata is. However, needs high humidity to aid it smooth growth. Check out the threads at the bottom of my post. They will help a lot on the raising of a smooth, healthy, happy sulcata.


----------



## tyguy35 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm not sure but is your UVB a coil bulb?


----------



## MichiLove (Aug 19, 2012)

tyguy35 said:


> I'm not sure but is your UVB a coil bulb?



I have a MVB in now. I didn't know that coil bulbs were damaging to their eyes.



wellington said:


> If you don't have one already, you should also have a humidity gauge of some sort. Not sure how old your sulcata is. However, needs high humidity to aid it smooth growth. Check out the threads at the bottom of my post. They will help a lot on the raising of a smooth, healthy, happy sulcata.



Yeah, I do have one. The humidity is 80%, would you say that is okay for him? He is 2 months old.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## ChiKat (Aug 24, 2012)

I bought a clamp (blue thing in picture) from Home Depot that I use to ensure my lights are secure.







You can see I also looped the cord around the lamp stand as an extra precaution.


----------



## MichiLove (Aug 24, 2012)

ChiKat said:


> I bought a clamp (blue thing in picture) from Home Depot that I use to ensure my lights are secure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a good idea! Yeah, I find myself whenever out the house worrying to get home to my little baby! lol Thank you!
-Kristen


----------



## Laura (Aug 24, 2012)

if you remove the clamp does it slip? if so.. secure it more and clamp it again.


----------

